# La Bomba Grande



## ibglowin (Apr 8, 2012)

One of the first winemakers in the area (a retired Italian chemist no less) used to produce a red table wine he called "La Bomba Grande". He is long since gone but thinking this wine is ready for a comeback of sorts. Perhaps even "bigger and better" as they say......


----------

